# Michigan Fiber Festival - this weekend 8-19-11



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So shall we make a plan to meet up? I think you all know what I look like from all the pictures. I wouldn't know most of you if I bumped into you. Sorry but it's true and I hope to put an end to that :sing:

Who knows about the grounds? Where and when should we meet up?

My work days have changed, I will have to work on Sunday but I should be finished by 12:30 and could come over after work.

Brain storm please. This is going to be my one really positive thing this week and I'm excited :banana:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I swear. Between the heat and lack of fibery events I am gonna have to move north. Wonder if I can survive the winters up there?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm planning to be there on saturday. have to do the morning chores and probably could leave at 11:30 it is about 2 1/2 drive from here and that will get me there at around 2 pm. 
just realize this does not leave me with a lot of time for shopping


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do you have a cell phone? I will PM you all my cell #, that's one way to get in touch.

I'm thinking I may get a weekend pass, depends on how much it is. I have a Ravelry friend who is working Saturday and Sunday at the children's activities. I may try to help her if I can.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH, I know I have your number but where it is right now I haven't a clue. Will you please send it to me via PM? I will call if I find any of the above. I doubt there would be a Goulding, I don't think those guys travel to shows, but I wish they would. 

In the mean time, instead of your spice shaker lid use an old (vintage) button, it looks nicer and works well.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i think a wyatt wheel has to come here, you can have the rest. isn't that generous from me 

last week i told my husband that summer is over. i smelled the fall air, fungus and stuff. also the wet grass in the morning. he did not want to believe it but after the last weekend he thinks i'm right. mushrooms everywhere on our property. i wish i would know more about witch one to eat.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Friday is FREE. Not everything is set up on Friday, but most of the vendors are. A weekend pass is $8. Saturday and Sunday are $5 each when bought separately.

A great place to meet is the covered picnic shelter. You don't have to stay there, but it's a very visible place to meet. There is often live music there, so it's not always the best place to visit (depending on the volume).

I will be working Friday all day and Saturday morning at the Riverside Loom Works booth (can check the website for location, as I'm not sure of it). I'm helping out a friend "man" her booth while she is teaching during those times. DH and I are talking about whether or not we want to go back on Sunday just to hang out. 

I'm middle aged, with shoulder length light brown/grey hair, and 30 extra pounds around my middle.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Wish I could make it, maybe next year or the year after, I'll be at Jefferson though


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I plan on being there with a friend all day Sat -as early as I can get her out of bed and moving. And hopefully BB Carla will show up too! Suzanne, do you still have my number? Maybe we can all do lunch or 2nd dessert or something? Dinner? I am not sure what time it opens....

I have looked at all the vendors, hoping someone will bring some combs for me to try....and have a list of questions to ask everyone I see. Do people bring spinning wheels for sale here? I'd love to try some different ones to see what they do - maybe figure out the differences, etc.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh yes, you'll find wheels, and combs, too. And raw wool and pickers and books and needles and spinning wheel parts and looms and novelty yarns and soap and rug and fiber animals and herding demonstrations and skein competitions...

Just promise me you'll stop by and say hi, if I can't exactly make a meetup.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Yes, there are wheels there to try, lots of them. Sister and I are planning to go on Saturday. I'd be glad to be at the shelter at a specific time if you gals want to meet for a cup of coffee or pop. I'll watch this thread to see what develops. It is a fun time but you'll be ready to sit a spell in the afternoon. Bring your credit card, don't know one fiber person who has ever walked away from the festival without at least one bag of fiber under their arm.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The Shelter sounds like the place. I have #'s for Susanne, and Callie. Weever do you have a number you can share? Or did I get one from you, aaakkkkk! My brain is mush right now. Weever are you going to be "manning" the booth on Friday too?

We need a time. I like the lunch or second dessert idea  

Can you get advance tickets or is it just as easy to get them there?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll PM you a number, Marchwind. You can be the keeper of the numbers. 

I'm working all day Friday and Saturday morning. So I could do a meetup Saturday lunch-ish or later. It's possible that I might be able to get away Friday at lunch, too, but I won't know until then. 

There aren't advanced tickets for sale that I know of--you pay an entry fee as you pass through the gates. If you go on Saturday and ask for a weekend pass, they will give you a pass that will work for Sunday as well. 

How about Saturday at 2? That's the earliest that susanne can get there--you must try to come earlier, susanne!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

weever said:


> Oh yes, you'll find wheels, and combs, too. And raw wool and pickers and books and needles and spinning wheel parts and looms and novelty yarns and soap and rug and fiber animals and herding demonstrations and skein competitions...
> 
> Just promise me you'll stop by and say hi, if I can't exactly make a meetup.





BetsyK in Mich said:


> Yes, there are wheels there to try, lots of them. Sister and I are planning to go on Saturday. I'd be glad to be at the shelter at a specific time if you gals want to meet for a cup of coffee or pop. I'll watch this thread to see what develops. It is a fun time but you'll be ready to sit a spell in the afternoon. Bring your credit card, don't know one fiber person who has ever walked away from the festival without at least one bag of fiber under their arm.


this is what I am hoping for!!!! I have a list of vendors I want to be sure to visit. Anyone know any vendors that we just HAVE to go and see?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

2ish sounds good. I'll be happy to be the keeper of the numbers. I'm putting you all into my phone. You never know when you might need a spinning, knitting or weaving buddy 

Is anyone bringing a wheel? I'm going to bring my Sonata just because it is easily accessible. Besides I can just hike it onto my back and off I go. I won't bring anything to spin so I'll just have to buy something, right? 

If anyone wants to get together sooner than 2 you can give me a shout.

I'll for sure be there Friday and Saturday and maybe Sunday afternoon. That will be my first day of work here so I'll see how I feel. I may have to run home and deal with the critters first and change clothes.

I'm getting excited!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's an article my Ralvery friend just sent to me. http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2011/08/michigan_fiber_festival_in_all.html


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> this is what I am hoping for!!!! I have a list of vendors I want to be sure to visit. Anyone know any vendors that we just HAVE to go and see?


Yes, you must got to "Linden Lane Farm" booth, Her name is Liz, she has the most wounderful Mohair mix's, which she rasies ,dyes and has processed at Zilingers. She might have some to look at at her site, www.fibersofmichigan.com . I always by poundage for makeing sweaters. She is such a happy sweet woman. Tell her Julie says Hi! Gosh, I heven't seen her in years, but she's The Best!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

7thswan are you not coming to the MFF?  I want to meet everyone


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

7thswan said:


> Yes, you must got to "Linden Lane Farm" booth, Her name is Liz, she has the most wounderful Mohair mix's, which she rasies ,dyes and has processed at Zilingers. She might have some to look at at her site, www.fibersofmichigan.com . I always by poundage for makeing sweaters. She is such a happy sweet woman. Tell her Julie says Hi! Gosh, I heven't seen her in years, but she's The Best!



thank you very much. i went to her website and now i'm doomed.
dreams of peacock, oh the colors.
what a need idea to make swatches so i can see how it will look like knitted.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful stuff and the prices seem really reasonable too. I haven't has nice Mohair to spin in ages


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

No!! It's the Mermaid color that's the best!! Oh my!!! How many oz does it take to make a simple sweater? How will I ever afford my combs/carders if I keep seeing this other stuff?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm volunteering :clap: I sent them an email telling them I would be available Friday through Saturday to volunteer for anything thy needed help with. I got a phone call from a very excited woman :happy: So I'll be at the hospitality booth at 10:30 then again at 4:00 and maybe another thing between 1 and 3 but that isn't a sure thing. I also get a free weekend pass :bouncy:

If any of you are interested in volunteering it sounds like they need help. Go here http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/michigan-fiber-festival/1509163/1-25 send an email the addie is at the bottom of the the first message. Don't call it will just refer to the email and website. I sent my phone number along with my offer of help.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Just in case anyone is planning on Friday do know that when they say not everything is set up... they mean it. I made the mistake of going on Friday last year and was disappointed. There are vendors, but nothing else to speak of. No animals on Friday, no demonstrations or competitions, etc.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmmm...thought it was in Charlevoix, now I see it's in Allegan County. Could almost make that if the car would hold up.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sweetsong where do you live? Maybe one of us could swing by and get you. Send me a PM if you don't want to post it here. If it's on the way or close enough I'd be happy to get you. I'd be coming from Battle Creek


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> 7thswan are you not coming to the MFF?  I want to meet everyone


Sorry, we have to ship feeders up to the auction in Clare, and this is canning season. I would like to say I'm going to Northern L&W, but can't even guestamate what I'll be doing:Bawling: I'd love to meet everyone!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> No!! It's the Mermaid color that's the best!! Oh my!!! How many oz does it take to make a simple sweater? How will I ever afford my combs/carders if I keep seeing this other stuff?


Depends on how thin you spin. I like thick sweaters, so I always buy just over 2 lbs. If any is leftover, it's ok because I knit hats for sale. Liz's fiber is so easy to spin, one could do it in their sleep.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

:hijacked: SORRY!!! 

I picked out a pattern at Joann's - then looked for the yarn it specified. I would have bought a skein, but it was $10! So I have a general idea of what it needs to look like. I like my sweaters heavier also. I have fleeces here, but I might need to add something to help it be bulkier. My fleeces are VERY fine...or seem to be to me. I am bringing some with me to try the carders/ combs out with (and see if someone can give me come hints of how best to process it) Any volunteers?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Me, me!!!! You know that offer is open. My days off as far as I know will be Wednesday, and Thursday. Hopefully I will be settled in a new place and will be able to unpack.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is anyone other than Weever going to be there on Friday? I'm probably going kind of early on Friday but I don't know how long I'll stay. Weever what time are you getting there? Are vendors set up by about 9?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be there around 11, but Friday vending starts at 10. 

I think I'm dragging dh along tomorrow--and maybe he'll have his sock machine with. He likes to demo.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll look for you. What is your friend's booth again? Is that where you will be?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do It!!! I promise you won't regret it  You could even bring Cabin, there is a ton of great fishing and I bet more than enough guns. You could take the ferry over, rent a stateroom and sleep in. It doesn't save any time but it saves wear and tear on the body and the vehicle. Do it, do it, do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree! Do it!

Marchwind, I'll be at the Riverside Loomworks booth from 11 - on, as needed. I think it'll be in the animal barn...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do you think you'll be really busy tomorrow? I could bring a wheel and sit with you for a bit. If you think you'll be too busy I won't impose myself on you other than to say hello.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Do bring your wheel. We'll have to play it by ear, as sometimes the vendor areas are very crowded. This is a new vendor area, though, and I don't know if it will be as full of back-to-back vendors.

Also, I will be helping my friend's S.O. in the booth, and if it's not busy he has instructions from her to chase me off so I can wander. 

If nothing else, you can hang out with my hubby as he's cranking socks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Or I could wander with you if you aren't already wandering. I like to wander aimlessly amongst the fibers and thing


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Yup. Do bring your wheel, though, in case wandering gets old.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

But of course! I have to buy some fibers to spin though. All of mine are packed :hysterical::teehee::heh:


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't go this year, but I'd love to go. Mmmmm yummy fibery goodness! Anyone know the date and location for next year so I could maybe plan for it? Oh, and Hi! <waves and smiles at all the Michiganders> I am down here in SE Michigan near Cabelas and Toledo.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Katy and welcome to the Fold! Check out the thread called Michigan Roll Call. IN there are listed a bunch of other fiber events around the state. Maybe you can go to one of the other ones. I'm sure one of us will come away with the date for next year. I don't know maybe it is one of those 3rd weekend of Aug. type things, then it would be easy to figure out. So sorry you can't make it this year. Keep a eye out because we will have pictures to post and things to talk about.

I'm glad you took the time to stop by and say hi!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I woke up this morning, turned out the driveway and headed to work, and then gave serious consideration to running away and driving to Michigan :teehee:


You can stay here! I have 2 free bedrooms and 2 free baths......I mean, in case your car gets away from you!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh my goodness! What a fun day... Here's a link (since I can't figure out how to post photos here) to a nice display I liked:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6060145203

Here's Marchwind, taking a short break from her duties in the Hospitality Area: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6060143697/

And here's my dh, demonstrating sock knitting:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6060695724/in/photostream/

(Yeah, I know--not the best picture. Marchwind will have more...)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As Weever say what a great day. Perfect weather, maybe a bit hot, but it sure beats rain. As weever also said I have a ton of pictures. Most taken with WIHH in mind  I will start another thread that will be very picture heavy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's all up go have a look


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH we did look are and for diz for you. The only ones so far only have one hole in them. I figured you wanted the ones with 3 holes of different sizes right?


----------

